# Adrep format?



## Sharpey (25 Mar 2005)

Does anyone know the proper format for an Adrep?

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2005)

Pulls out radio report card.

ADM REP

A. AMMO
B. RATS
C. WATER
D. POL
E. SPECIAL

Para E. has anything that doesn't fall under the previous 4 paras

Don't forget that there is also a MATDEM request also.


----------



## MJP (25 Mar 2005)

Hmmp that what I get for doing things from memory.....

I find it weird to see rats before water, I place more importance on water but since I don't have my FMP here yours is most likely the right one.  Thanks for the fix.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Mar 2005)

MJP said:
			
		

> Hmmp that what I get for doing things from memory.....
> 
> I find it weird to see rats before water, I place more importance on water but since I don't have my FMP here yours is most likely the right one. Thanks for the fix.




Hey I haven't done one in a few years so mine might be a little out of date. But MJP you seen right I would think that water would go before rats.


----------



## McG (26 Mar 2005)

Didn't MATDEM replace ADREP?  Only the MATDEM seems to exist in the TAM/USOPs.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> Didn't MATDEM replace ADREP? Only the MATDEM seems to exist in the TAM/USOPs.



Like I said its been a few yeas since I sent an ADM REP/MATDEM. This most I do now is Range Control this 2J radio check over or drive the amb.


----------



## Love793 (26 Mar 2005)

MatDems are done at a higher level.  Sharpie's refering to the Sect/Ptl level.


----------



## McG (26 Mar 2005)

Then it should still show-up in the TAM/USOPs.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Mar 2005)

Sharpie,

It will be in your copy of the Sqn SOP's. If you don't have one, ask your Tp WO. Or come see me.


----------



## bojangles (26 Mar 2005)

I stumbled upon this thread and just wanted to say...It all sounds greek to me!  ;D

Bojangles


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Mar 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> Then it should still show-up in the TAM/USOPs.



Anyone got a pdf version of the TAM/USOP?


----------



## McG (27 Mar 2005)

Find it here: http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ael/publications_ie.asp?series=330_e


----------



## Love793 (27 Mar 2005)

Sharpie,

I have a extra copy of the Sqn SOPs on my desk.  I'll give them to you.  PM me with your locker# and Combo.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Mar 2005)

MCG said:
			
		

> Find it here: http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ael/publications_ie.asp?series=330_e



Already checked that out MCG, except for the inserts the TAM/USOPS are empty.

Thanks anyways


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Mar 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> I stumbled upon this thread and just wanted to say...It all sounds greek to me!   ;D
> 
> Bojangles




Hahaha, not for long it won't be.  ;D


----------

